# 1985 300zx Turbo Climate Control Problems



## dannellyz (Jan 2, 2012)

Recently replaced the heater core in my 85 300zx turbo and after putting everything back the climate control and the radio are not working. I am getting power to the wiring harnesses that plug into the climate control and radio and have solid grounds in both places. the manuel defrost even works when I press it in but still no lights or responsiveness from the climate control or radio themselves. Not sure what else to check as i have already verified that the fuses to the heater/air con as well as radio are not the issue. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated as this is the last mystery of my rebuild and I would hate to let this dumb problem keep my car from completeness.

Thanks


----------

